# Blazer Bay vs Pathfinder



## 1pescadoloco

I've narrowed my boat search down to two boats. A minimally equiped 2007 Blazer Bay 2220 with a 150 Yamaha 4 stroke & supposedly 150hrs. This ones a bank repo. I like the fact that it is made here. The other boat is a 2005 Pathfinder 2200V with a 200hp Yamaha HDPI VMAX & 300 verifiable hrs. Complete service records are available. This boat is loaded with stuff I would put on it. The only thing I would add is a Hydraulic Jack Plate.

Both boats are within a few hundred dollars in price. The Blazer would need $5k of options to be comparable.

I would like feedback on both boats good & bad. So lets here from the PFF family.


----------



## Murphy's Law

This is just my opinion, but I would go with the pathfinder. Very well put together boats with a clean top side lay out that will allow you to fish from the rivers to the gulf

Sent from my HTC EVO 4G using Forum Runner


----------



## Flatspro

Not even a thought PATHFINDER !!!!!!! Just stand on the hatch covers for just one comparison on quality the pathfinder will not budge yet the blazer will!


----------



## JoeZ

Kia or Carrera?

Pathfinder. No questions. 

Plus why spend the extra 5k when you don't have to?


----------



## Grassflatsfisher

Pathfinder all day long!


----------



## 60hertz

Pathfinder.


----------



## Splittine

Pathfinder. Blazer will spend more time in the shop than on the water.


----------



## suthern

Wirelessly posted



Splittine said:


> Pathfinder. Blazer will spend more time in the shop than on the water.


I have never had one minutes worth of trouble with my Blazer and IMO is an excellent boat, but given the information you have provided above, I would have to choose the Pathfinder.


----------



## Garbo

I have owned a Pathfinder 24. I loved the boat. 

In the past couple of years I personally know 3 people that have had very serious Stringer Problems with a MHP branded boat. 

There was a 22 Pathfinder two years ago that all but broke in half on Choctawhatchee Bay. The boat was owned by a guide that I am certain of his captain experience and skills. 

My Redfish Partner has a 21 Maverick that Stringers on Both sides were completely calapsed and had to be rebuilt. Still an issue. 

Another friend of mine had a 09 Pathfinder and sold it earlier this year after having to have the stringers reglassed after having both get soft at centership. 

That is three people that I personally know that have had the same type of issue. 

I loved mine and had it almost 8 months. I will most likely buy another, but I will admit that I have some very serious conserns as it pertains to quality of construction at MHP. 

I do hope this helps, as negative information in cases like yours is actually more helpful and positive than just praise. 

Good Luck and post a picture of your choice when you make it. 

I love boats. 



.


----------



## Garbo

Another Pathfinder Issue that is very common is the Hatch Covers Crack at the hinges. 

I have personally repaired 3 Pathfinders (Mine and two others) Hatch/Compartment Lids and have another one promised to do this spring. 

It seems to me that as nice of a boat as Pathfinder is that simple issues that are consistently an issue such as this should be fixed quick in the building process. 


.


----------



## seanspots

These redfish tourney guys run their boats through rough chop and waves thinking they are in a 65 Viking..just sayin'. 
That said,I have owned a Pathy since 2003 with no problems but with time,you will experience some spider cracking through normal use and nothing more than cosmetic.Good luck with your decision.
Like most companies,once your boat is paid for,the customer service tends to suck.I called the MHP home office and was wanting a new console and got no answer,so I left a message.No return.I left a message on their board and got Skip Lyshon to answer(ceo of the company) and said he would have the parts manager get back to me.....never happened.I went with a local yacht service and was extremely pleased.Dealing with out of town can be a pain in the arse and something to consider.Good luck!


----------



## 1pescadoloco

*Feedback*

If you ride a boat hard & put to bed wet, it wont matter if it's a thorough bred. It's gonna give you problems. A lesser boat will be more problems. 

Thanks to everyone for your feedback.

Probably go see the Pathfinder next week. It's near Cocoa bch. I feel a road trip comin on.


----------



## 1pescadoloco

*2220*

This is the boat I'm lookin at.


----------



## Wharf Rat

How much you looking to spend? I got a 2008 pathfinder 2200XL with an F250 loaded out I'll sell you. PM me.


----------



## Brad King

Pathfinder without a doubt!!! I know a lot of tourney guys and Guides that would almost give their Blazer Bays away! I am amazed at how well Pathfinders can handle a sea. The guys that have them run offshore in a 2ft chop likes it's nothing while I have to slow down to a crawl and still get my head beat in on my Century!


----------



## 1pescadoloco

*offshore*



Brad King said:


> Pathfinder without a doubt!!! I know a lot of tourney guys and Guides that would almost give their Blazer Bays away! I am amazed at how well Pathfinders can handle a sea. The guys that have them run offshore in a 2ft chop likes it's nothing while I have to slow down to a crawl and still get my head beat in on my Century!


I loved the ride on my Aquasport 250 Explorer for offshore. I did not like the costs.


----------



## Brad King

1pescadoloco said:


> I loved the ride on my Aquasport 250 Explorer for offshore. I did not like the costs.


 I know what you mean!!!


----------



## flyliner

I have an '06 Pathfinder TE with well over 1000 hours on it and have been very happy with it. The way it is set up works great for sight fishing tarpon/cobia, bottom fishing or casting baits in the bay. I may be partial but I would go with the Pathfinder, especially if its rigged out with options you want. Garbo makes some very valid points but to my understanding most of the problems have been with newer boats.


----------



## 1pescadoloco

I'm 2 days away from having a Pathfinder 2200V. Supposed to sign the contracts on Wednesday. Wish me luck!


----------



## fisheye48

Good choice!!! You would have hated life and blazer if you bought one


----------



## 1pescadoloco

*my baby*

2005 Pathfinder 2200V with 150hp 4stroke Yamaha. 
I'll post better pics when she's bathed & polished


----------



## 1pescadoloco

This is where she sat most of her life so far. I'll be stickin her in a garage but only when were not fishinn. Planning on 3-4 times per month. Should be able to do that on a tank of gas.


----------



## Murphy's Law

You did good man ! Love those pathfinders

Sent from my HTC EVO 4G using Forum Runner


----------



## 1pescadoloco

I'll have to have the t-top modified to fold down so she'll fit in what used to be my workshop. Either that or build a pole barn on the slab I kept my 250 Explorer on.


----------

